
Amazon’s redesigned Kindle is thinner, lighter, and comes in white - Tomte
http://www.theverge.com/2016/6/22/11993868/amazon-kindle-e-reader-redesign-white-paperwhite
======
girzel
> The changes here are as subtle as we've come to expect from Amazon.

Read: "We can't tell what has changed, besides the color, so this review is
pretty short."

Don't bother!

------
JohnTHaller
It uses an older style 167 ppi display instead of the 300 ppi display. 167ppi
is better than a cheap "HD" Windows laptop or Macbook Air's low-res display.
It's $79.99 with ads built into the UI and another $15 to remove the ads.

